# Dungeons & Dragons TBT Edition: The Lost Mines of Phandelver



## Jas0n (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm starting a Dungeons & Dragons 5E campaign with players from TBT. I'll be the Dungeon Master initially running through the 5th Edition starter campaign.

I'm looking for 1-2 more players for our group. It doesn't matter if you have no experience. All I ask is you're interested in playing, willing to engage in at least some Roleplay and consistently show up for the campaigns. There are a few requirements though:

- You have Skype, a good microphone and a Webcam
- You are able to play on weekends (Evening EST time)
- You are over 18
- You have stable internet.

Post here if interested and you meet this requirement. Hopefully our first play session will be this Saturday.


----------



## Caius (Mar 23, 2015)

Stupid work scheduele.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 23, 2015)

Wish you could play Jamie! Might be able to shoehorn you in sometime if your schedule ever frees up.


----------



## m12 (Mar 23, 2015)

Count me in, if you haven't already!


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 24, 2015)

m12 said:


> Count me in, if you haven't already!



Yep, I'll Skype you as soon as possible to make your character!


----------



## Caius (Mar 24, 2015)

Jas0n said:


> Yep, I'll Skype you as soon as possible to make your character!



You were worried about me being a troll.  My legacy will survive without me


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 24, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> You were worried about me being a troll.  My legacy will survive without me



I'm not sure what to expect from Marcelo... I'm kinda scared.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 24, 2015)

I would absolutely play if not for the webcam thing. I'm really not comfortable with that (lame I know, but that's how it is). 

How big is the party going to be, do you think? I've played many campaigns over Roll20 and Skype and find that the combination of typing and talking better ensures that everyone gets heard - but then again, a lot of the time my parties have been 8 people strong so it was really difficult to get a word in edgewise so... that would be why typing became a necessity/habit for me personally. So I worry a little about potential issues with a big party (even though the webcam thing already ensures that I'm not going to be playing, lol, I'm sorry, just rambling)

I've wanted to play 5th edition since... hell, since before it even came out, though, so I'm sad I'm gonna miss out on it. PLEASE report back and tell me/us all how it goes!


----------



## Tao (Mar 24, 2015)

I've never played before but I've wanted to for a while. I have some understanding of how it works but not great. 


What roughly would 'evening EST' be and how long does each session usually last? I'm 4 hours ahead of EST, so I wanna make sure I'm not up till like, 5 AM.




infinikitten said:


> I would absolutely play if not for the webcam thing. I'm really not comfortable with that (lame I know, but that's how it is).



Yea, that caught me at first...Think I'm just going to bite the bullet and get over my phobia of being on cam and people watching me in my room though.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 24, 2015)

I want everyone to use a webcam because it's easier to portray your characters when you are able to give physical gestures and cues. It brings more life to the game and a greater connection between players. There's no real need to be afraid!

The party is currently 4 people: Prof Gallows, Kaiaa, Tom & M12, with myself as DM. I don't necessarily want more than 5 players, I think that's when things start getting a bit messy.

"Evening EST" would generally be  starting anywhere from 6PM - Midnight. It fits all of our schedules the best, and despite me being from the UK, I work nights so am always up at that hour. Sessions I'd like to last a minimum of a few hours.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 24, 2015)

I would really like to join in. I've played a ton of 3.5 and a few campaigns with 4e. How is 5e?


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 24, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> I would really like to join in. I've played a ton of 3.5 and a few campaigns with 4e. How is 5e?



5E harks back to the good ol' days of 2E and 3.5. It focuses on theatre of the mind as opposed to grid-like systems of 4E. In general, 5E is quite simplified, they've cut out a lot of the crap and streamlined the system. Some people consider this a bad thing, but I think it's great. Anything missing can be easily house-ruled!


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 25, 2015)

Jas0n said:


> 5E harks back to the good ol' days of 2E and 3.5. It focuses on theatre of the mind as opposed to grid-like systems of 4E. In general, 5E is quite simplified, they've cut out a lot of the crap and streamlined the system. Some people consider this a bad thing, but I think it's great. Anything missing can be easily house-ruled!



This! It really is a great system. I'm a big fan of 3.5 and Pathfinder both, but 5E is basically everything I've ever wanted out of D&D... although it's hard waiting for new material to come out when you're used to having all of the older stuff at your fingertips. 5E gives you a lot of freedom.

(Please give us updates on how it goes once it's started btw! And yeah, parties definitely get crazy after the five person mark, good call.)


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 25, 2015)

So do we have any serious interest?


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 25, 2015)

oh my gosh i wish i had a laptop so i could join this </3 ;^;


----------



## Keen (Mar 26, 2015)

Will you be rolling or are you using a roll generator?


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 26, 2015)

River said:


> Will you be rolling or are you using a roll generator?



Do you mean, are we using physical dice? No, we're using Roll20 to generate rolls.


----------



## Keen (Mar 26, 2015)

hmm good good 

When would this be starting?


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 26, 2015)

Saturday, sometime after 11PM EST. Would ideally be earlier but that's just how scheduling has worked out.


----------



## Dr J (Mar 26, 2015)

Wish I didn't work graveyards now.. I'd have totally joined this group. I love D&D!


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 26, 2015)

Dr J said:


> Wish I didn't work graveyards now.. I'd have totally joined this group. I love D&D!



I know the feeling. I work nights too but thankfully have the weekends off!


----------



## Keen (Mar 27, 2015)

I'd be up for it.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 29, 2015)

Jfc our first session.

I'm going to be logging the whole thing down in some pretty quick details. We just finished our first session so here you go.

Kaiaa= Sera the human rogue with brittle bone disease.

Gallows= Doc the human alchemist

Tom= Vondal the dwarf warrior

m12= Bhanqu(MIA first session) the human wizard



Spoiler: The Story so far



Started adventure and fought goblins. Sera hid in the wagon. Doc grabbed a goblin(Dobby) and Vondal knocked it out and tied it up. Ran into some traps and made it to the goblin cave. Sniped the guards and went into the cave and fed all of the wolves meat.
Sera climbs into the chute at the back of the cave and sees a wolf and a furry creature like a bear in the distance by a fire. Vondal climbs up too and notices a hoard of treasure piled near the fire.

Everyone leaves the wolves and continues following the stream up the cave and notice a goblin on the bridge. They turn into the left cave before the bridge and Sera climbs up the slope and lets down a rope. Vondal climbs up too but Doc falls down into the water. The water from up in the cave rushes down and Doc dodges it and runs across as it clears up. 
Vondal sprints down the hill and across the water before it rushes down again but Sera is swept up by the water and out of the cave.

They all go back into the wolf den and Doc and Vondal sleep while Sera takes watch. They all head back to the slope across the river and they all fall down and get hurt, Vondal falls on top of Dobby. Doc tries to sprint back across  the water but is shot down by two goblins from the bridge when he reaches the other side. Dobby the goblin also dies from brain trauma. Sera releases one of the wolves and it bolts out of the cave to freedom. Two goblins run down the path and the first shoots Vondal and dodges his attack while the other goblin attempts to release one of the wolves. The bow goblin shoots at Vondal again but it bounces off of his armor. The wolf is now free and turns on the goblin and bites it's throat and rips a chunk off killing it.
Sera shoots the other goblin in the head and it falls to the ground while the wolf runs out of the cave.

Sera and Vondal argue over Dobby being dead while Doc lays on the floor unconcious. They drag Doc out of the cave and make camp in the forest. Doc leaves to collect herbs while Sera and Vondal argue over how to bury Dobby.




Oh and just to add on. Through most of the first session we had Dobby tied up and onto Vondal like a backpack via some ropes.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 29, 2015)

RIP Dobby I will miss my goblin brother


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 29, 2015)

First session was absolutely hilarious. Thank you to Tom, Kaiaa and Gallows who... despite spending 3 days out in the wilderness didn't really accomplish anything in the campaign so far but THATS OKAY!


----------



## Caius (Mar 29, 2015)

Sounds like typical DND


----------



## Justin (Mar 29, 2015)

I ****ing passed out like 2 minutes before the call started god dammit

I'LL BE THERE TONIGHT


----------



## Caius (Mar 29, 2015)

Justin said:


> I ****ing passed out like 2 minutes before the call started god dammit
> 
> I'LL BE THERE TONIGHT



I'LL BE WITH YOU


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 30, 2015)

Session 2:
*A wizard is never late to a Bugbear Boogaloo*​


So we had Zr388 and m12 join us today as our two party wizards. To recap from the last post the party is:

Jason- The GM

Kaiaa- Sera the human rogue

Tom- Vondal the dwarf warrior

m12- Bhanqu the aristocratic human wizard

Zr388- Varis the high-elf wizard

Gallows- Doc the human alchemist



I didn't make a log for tonight but I'll write down everything I can remember.


Spoiler



As Sera and Vondal were arguing over the funeral plans for Dobby and Doc was sitting at the camp brewing potions Varis wakes up in the wagon from the start of the adventure in a daze and wondering what had happened. There were dead goblins laying around and a dead horse, and while following footprints into the forest discovering lots of sprung traps and blood trailing toward a cave.
After a brief fight involving a goblin and some sleep magic Sera runs over to the sleeping goblin and slits his throat, to the dismay of Doc.

Varis transforms the rocky slope inside the cave to a staircase and everyone heads up to take out the goblins inside of a makeshift kitchen like cavern. The head goblin calls for a truce and bargains with everyone to kill his leader, Klarg the bugbear, in exchange for one of his prisoners. Doc managed to bargain his other prisoner, Bhanqu the wizard, into the deal as a bargaining chip in case he tried to double cross everyone. They tried to cross a bridge over the river but Bhanqu was too heavy and the bridge collapsed but he was able to catch onto Varis' hand and was pulled up. Vondal was not so lucky and attempted to jump the 30 foot gap and failed.

After pulling Vondal up they all entered the next cavern. Vondal, already pretty injured, fell unconscious during a fight with some more goblins. One of the goblins ran into the larger room to the side and Doc ran after him, killing him with an arrow. Varis was able to sneak around in the shadows while this was happening and watched as Doc was attacked by a wolf and almost killed. Sera dived into the shadows and shot the wolf straight in the eye and killed it. As everything was calming down Bhanqu ran over to Doc to try and stabilize his wounds, Klarg the bugbear emerged from the shadows and swung his mace at Bhanqu but missed. The wizard then screamed and ran into the other room, and shifted Klarg's focus onto Sera, who he smashed with his mace, launching her into the other room. But from the shadowy corner Varis launched a series of fireball spells onto the bugbear, setting him ablaze and killing him.

Everyone took a much deserved rest and healed up via some health potions in Klarg's treasure stash. Doc cut off Klarg's head and presented it to the goblin who cheered as he held it up in one hand. But for some reason Varis decided to suggest to everyone that we should kill the goblin. He turned around enraged and ready to attack but Sera shot an arrow straight into his forehead and killed him. Everyone then split the treasure between themselves and set up camp.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 31, 2015)

You forgot to mention Justin as the ominous voice! 

(I'm determined to get him playing at some point)


----------



## Justin (Mar 31, 2015)

Jas0n said:


> You forgot to mention Justin as the ominous voice!
> 
> (I'm determined to get him playing at some point)



Unfortunately the ominous voice passed out half way through.

That's an improvement on my previous time of like 5 minutes though.


----------



## Caius (Mar 31, 2015)

Vondal the dwarven disco ball. My fav


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 1, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> Vondal the dwarven disco ball. My fav



Who could forget Varis flirting with literally anything with a pulse minus Doc.


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 1, 2015)

Tom said:


> Who could forget Varis flirting with literally anything with a pulse minus Doc.



Every group has one of these. Love 'em.


----------



## Caius (Apr 4, 2015)

Tom said:


> Who could forget Varis flirting with literally anything with a pulse minus Doc.



Uh that was OOC. 

Also doc is a jerk


----------



## oath2order (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm so excited for you guys have fun

jason im excited please dont kill me


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks oath <3<3


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 4, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> Uh that was OOC.
> 
> Also doc is a jerk



You know not everything can be OoC! Look how well the "Let's just kill him" went.


----------



## Caius (Apr 4, 2015)

Tom said:


> You know not everything can be OoC! Look how well the "Let's just kill him" went.



rofl I'LL REMEMBER THIS.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 12, 2015)

Third session complete. We've gone from goblin playthings to bandit playthings! Progress.

This party is relentless, wanting to cut the god damn hands off this guy in front of a 10 year old kid!


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 12, 2015)

(Double post don't care)

Just got my dungeon master's guide too! It's offficiallllll


----------



## Caius (Apr 13, 2015)

SIDEQUEST SHENANIGANS​
Due to our caravan being sold with the two wizards of the party (Bhanqu and Varis) still on board, our wizards wake up in a Phandalin shop, namely in the back room of a shop with pockets full of gold. It turns out though our wizards were sold and slept upon the backroom floor of a store, they still managed to reap part of the sale... even if it doesn't last long with Bhanqu around.

Our sidequest takes us to the Sonehill inn, where we learn about the disease Phandalin suffers from-- the redbrands and their leader Glass-staff. With a huzzah, Bhanqu purchases much booze and there was much rejoicing as they leave the inn to seek more information from the miners exchange.

It turns out a lovely woman named Halia has captured the ire of the redbrands as well as the heart of Varis. The two over-confident wizards seek out the Sleeping Giant.. an inn/tavern that is known for its rough crowd. Certainly not the place for a Noble and Half Elf.. or is it?

They decide to take at least one redbrand hostage.. but it's impossible to do it with their demands. Going into the Sleeping Giant with the false intent to join the rough thieves, Varis and Bhanqu strike a deal to kidnap Halia in exchange for trust.. a deal that quickly turns into everyone in the bar being placed into a mysterious magical slumber. 

One redbrand ended up with a barstool through his head, while the barmaid kicked both Varis and Bhanqu out for their methods. The other redbrand ended up bound and gagged. He was carried back to the Alderleaf farm to join with the other redbrand capture the rest of the party had supposedly gotten ahold of.

Now Bhanqu and Varis sleep, hopefully not long enough to be sold again.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 13, 2015)

I still support you Jas0n!!!plz no ban


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 14, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I still support you Jas0n!!!plz no ban



Thanks Oath.

I don't think people are interested in reading our DnD antics, BUT I DONT CARE. MORE DND I SAY!


----------



## oath2order (Apr 14, 2015)

Jas0n said:


> Thanks Oath.
> 
> I don't think people are interested in reading our DnD antics, BUT I DONT CARE. MORE DND I SAY!



Sure they are.

Ya'll weird as hell and it's funny to read


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 15, 2015)

Man I wanted to burn down the sleeping giant with all the rubberbands inside. THANKS VARIS.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 19, 2015)

OH SNAP OH SNAP

LOOT FOR DAYS


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 19, 2015)

After meeting back up with the wizards and leaving their prisoners tied up in Sera's cousin's hayloft while the party slept, they decided to interrogate the exhausted, beaten and bloody Redbrands. While one was too beaten up to respond, the other had more value in his life than his rebel group so in exchange for freedom and returning to his family, he helped the party by parting with his Redbrand cloak so they could use it as a disguise, as well as some information. Revealing that Glass-staff, the leader of the Redbrands had his headquarters on the western side of the Redbrand stronghold underneath the old, ruined Tresender Manor and that there was some strange eye beast protecting the caverns who could somehow see through all deception.

The party, happy with their results, took the Redbrand prisoners to the Townmaster who, with all his cowardice, refused to lock away the Redbrands. The party's last option was to take care of them themselves. Sticking to their word they let Brax - the helpful prisoner - leave the town with some money and new clothes that they offered him. The fate of the other prisoner, on the other hand, wasn't so happy. Taking his dagger, Doc delved it deep into his heart and hurled his body in the forests along the Miner's Trail just outside of town.

After setting up camp and gathering resources for the battle ahead, the party ventured forth into the Tresender Manor secret entrance, and it wasn't long before they were greeted with mysterious voices echoing through their heads once they had snuck their way inside. Unnatural cold winds and the smell of rotting flesh was met with cackles of laughter and demands for flesh reverberating in their minds. Stepping further into the cavern the party noticed a deep crevice and long dark shadows darting around in the distance.

Bhanqu soon experienced a sharp shove to the back on the edge of the crevasse, sending him tumbling down and falling unconscious on the floor 20 feet below. Doc barrelled down to assist him, shoving a healing potion down his neck and pulling his friend back up on his feet. This short-lived hope was soon dashed as the beast revealed itself from the shadows, one large swirling green eye peering at them as it took a swing with its mighty claws at Bhanqu, almost ripping into his chest.

The creature, smarter than your average beast, fled from the disadvantaged battle. Drawing Doc to the other end of the cavern where it once again hid in the shadows and, when Doc had lost sight of it, lurched out from behind a pillar and took two mighty swings at him before knocking Doc unconscious with his psychic mental attack.

The party rushed to assist, with Vondal and Sera hurling bolts and critical arrows at the beast, tearing away at its defenses. It was Bhanqu, however, who sprung up behind the beast and surprised it with a large acidic chromatic orb, melting away its skin and leaving nothing but bones in the wake.

On the verge of death, saved only by the little inspiration he had left to continue on the fight, Doc was able to spring back to his feet with the magical effects of a healing potion and the party revelled as they looted the chest at the bottom of the crevasse which had been guarded by the beast they had just slain. Riches, gems, magical scrolls, more much needed healing potions and one very special-looking sword lay inside and now the party steel themselves, ready to venture forth to see what else waits for them within the cavern.


----------



## Caius (Apr 20, 2015)

We rescued a goblin. He's slightly dumb and Doc gave him an eyepatch with stones in it. He's also wearing 3 pelts and his name is Droop.


----------

